# Proper weight for a female GSD



## pkhoury (Jun 4, 2011)

Not sure if this is the right forum - first off, Aero's new companion has been on Science Diet. How gradually should I mix her food before she goes on the same Taste of the Wild/comparable brand that Aero gets?

Second question - she only weighs 47lbs at the shelter and does seem pretty small for a 2 year old GSD. What's the range she should weigh? Obviously I don't expect her to get to be 100lbs like Aero.


----------



## warpwr (Jan 13, 2011)

> German Shepherd Growth Chart and Puppy Growth Rate and Weight
> German Shepherd Dog Height & Weight Standards
> *Males:*
> Height at the wither 60 cm to 65 cm (23.62 inches - 25.59 inches)
> ...


Miss Molly is 15 months and weighs 84 lbs. Waaaaay too big according to that chart. 
And not an ounce of fat on her either.
47 lbs. is just at the lower end of the scale.
And who says that scale is correct anyway.


----------



## pkhoury (Jun 4, 2011)

warpwr said:


> Miss Molly is 15 months and weighs 84 lbs. Waaaaay too big according to that chart.
> And not an ounce of fat on her either.
> 47 lbs. is just at the lower end of the scale.
> And who says that scale is correct anyway.


Good point. I'm 6'4 and the BMI says I'm overweight at 200 pounds. Aero could stand to lose 15 pounds, but at 80, my vet said he looked too skinny and malnourished.


----------



## cci058 (Nov 18, 2011)

My Maverick is a very very large female. She is a very lean and strong 80 lbs. Vet said for her size, she is right where she needs to be.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

My female is very lean, but she is only 7 months and tall. When she was small everyone thought she was going to be huge because her paws were huge. She is at about 50 pounds now, but at 24 inches and still growing. She is already taller then my golden and he's a nice size boy. She seems to shoot up, then gain, shoot up, then gain...I'm waiting for her to stop shooting up...when do they stop growing height wise?


----------



## N Smith (Aug 25, 2011)

My female at 27 months is 62 lbs, so right in the middle of the standard. She has put on about 5 lbs of muscle since 24 months. 

After your new girl is on a new food and matures a little, she may get a bit heavier.


----------



## Ken Clean-Air System (Feb 27, 2012)

It depends on the dog how quickly you can switch foods. Since she is older you may be able to switch fairly quickly without too much trouble. Try mixing 1/4 of the new food with 3/4 of the old and see how it goes for a couple days, then 1/2 and 1/2 for a couple days, 3/4 new to 1/4 old for a couple days, and finally all new food. If at any point you notice loose stool or diarrhea slow the switch down and give her time to adjust. 

Going from a grain-heavy food like Science Diet to a grain-free food like Taste of the Wild may take a bit longer because it's a pretty drastic change in diet, but it really depends on how sensitive your dog's stomach is.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

use the charts as a slight guide line. whatever the height of your dog is
is the height your dog should be not compared to other GSD's. if you're 
feeding your dog properly and with quality food whatever the weight of 
your dog is it's probably her natural weight. you have to have confidence
in your Vet but when it comes to nutrition i don't think they know
puppy poop.


----------



## NewbieShepherdGirl (Jan 7, 2011)

My girl is 3 and she is (if I remember correctly) 22inches or so, and when I took her to the vet the other day she was 70lbs. I go more on how she looks. When I got her she was fairly chunky (and I didn't help by feeding her incorrectly), now she's leaner. I can see a waist and can easily feel her ribs without being able to see them.


----------



## pkhoury (Jun 4, 2011)

Ken Clean-Air System said:


> It depends on the dog how quickly you can switch foods. Since she is older you may be able to switch fairly quickly without too much trouble. Try mixing 1/4 of the new food with 3/4 of the old and see how it goes for a couple days, then 1/2 and 1/2 for a couple days, 3/4 new to 1/4 old for a couple days, and finally all new food. If at any point you notice loose stool or diarrhea slow the switch down and give her time to adjust.
> 
> Going from a grain-heavy food like Science Diet to a grain-free food like Taste of the Wild may take a bit longer because it's a pretty drastic change in diet, but it really depends on how sensitive your dog's stomach is.


I'm glad they don't feed Ol' Roy at the shelter, otherwise I'd be screwed - overload of corn, grains, artificial junk and preservatives.

So switching foods really is supposed to take more than a week?


----------



## pkhoury (Jun 4, 2011)

NewbieShepherdGirl said:


> My girl is 3 and she is (if I remember correctly) 22inches or so, and when I took her to the vet the other day she was 70lbs. I go more on how she looks. When I got her she was fairly chunky (and I didn't help by feeding her incorrectly), now she's leaner. I can see a waist and can easily feel her ribs without being able to see them.


So for ribs, just as long as I can feel them, they're good? I can't see Aero's, but I can definitely feel them. He does look pretty big, but I think his long coat is also somewhat of a ruse.


----------



## mocamacho92 (Mar 18, 2012)

pkhoury said:


> Not sure if this is the right forum - first off, Aero's new companion has been on Science Diet. How gradually should I mix her food before she goes on the same Taste of the Wild/comparable brand that Aero gets?
> 
> Second question - she only weighs 47lbs at the shelter and does seem pretty small for a 2 year old GSD. What's the range she should weigh? Obviously I don't expect her to get to be 100lbs like Aero.


Aww congrats on your new dog!!! Thats awesome that you adopted her!!!! )) Which shelter did you get her from? I got mine from the Riverside county shelter. You're not too far from me ))


----------



## pkhoury (Jun 4, 2011)

mocamacho92 said:


> Aww congrats on your new dog!!! Thats awesome that you adopted her!!!! )) Which shelter did you get her from? I got mine from the Riverside county shelter. You're not too far from me ))


I got Aero July 2010 from Westside German Shepherd Rescue, and yes, the new dog from Riverside Co Shelter. I'm just still anxious to see how she gets along with my cat, because keeping her is contingent on just that. :-/


----------



## mocamacho92 (Mar 18, 2012)

pkhoury said:


> I got Aero July 2010 from Westside German Shepherd Rescue, and yes, the new dog from Riverside Co Shelter. I'm just still anxious to see how she gets along with my cat, because keeping her is contingent on just that. :-/


OMG you found her in the same place?!?!? that's crazy! The one on Van Buren? That place is ALWAYS getting pure GSDs! When I went I saw another beautiful pure GSD. He was really big, I hope he was adopted. Have you brought her home yet?!?! Good luck on introducing her to the cat. Im hoping that she is great with cats


----------



## RileyMay (Aug 6, 2011)

Riley is 1 year and 3 months old. She's at 65 pounds and she's still growing. She'S 25" tall and will start to fill out around 3-4 years old. My vet said she's in very excellent condition.


----------



## mharrisonjr26 (Feb 10, 2011)

I just got back from the vet and My lady weighs 69 pounds and 24 in at the shoulder. It was a good suprise since i thought she would be much much more.


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

Switching foods should take about a week. Depends on the dog and how they handle the switch. Every dog is different. You could get diarrhea and have to start over. So it is not exact. Same thing for the weight. Every dog is different, and you have to go by body score for each individual dog to get them to their own perfect weight.


----------

